# Bow Fishing



## ShallowMinded86 (Dec 3, 2014)

Why is there not a Bow Fishing category? I know there has to be more Bow Fishing enthusiast like myself here in and around Pensacola! I know of several tournaments that are held in and around our area. Just wanted to know if there is anyone else that feels the same.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not enough interest for a dedicated section.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Bow fishing is some fun stuff! Count me in!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Just about the only fishing I do anymore is bow fishing. I would be in, but understand it takes more than 6 people to start a section. Nothing stopping us from sharing story's in this section.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MikeH said:


> Just about the only fishing I do anymore is bow fishing. I would be in, but understand it takes more than 6 people to start a section. Nothing stopping us from sharing story's in this section.


Exactly. If there is a major influx of posts we will definitely consider it. We have been slowly trimming off the wasted space on here over the last few years as it is.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

<a href="http://s825.photobucket.com/user/k2check/media/DiamondBack/20150919_143239_zpsblk8oe7v.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz171/k2check/DiamondBack/20150919_143239_zpsblk8oe7v.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150919_143239_zpsblk8oe7v.jpg"/></a>


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

well that didnt work i never post pics on here and tried to do it the same as on another site and didnt work ill try again


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

lets try again this is my boat


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

:thumbup:It worked that time


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

some people don't look very highly on it since it can injure game fish without killing them or see it as bloodlust to go out and just slaughter rays for no reason since they aren't edible.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I guess you could say im a bloodlust kinda guy then there is a tournament called the Greatlakes champ or GLBC and it takes a few thousand LBS to win it. I'm wanting to shoot it this year its the oldest tournament around.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

If Florida was like Louisiana and you could actually shoot fish that you could eat, I would get into it but shooting carp,gar, stingrays and other fish that you can't eat just don't see a reason to do it. Just my opinion.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

speckhunter944 said:


> If Florida was like Louisiana and you could actually shoot fish that you could eat, I would get into it but shooting carp,gar, stingrays and other fish that you can't eat just don't see a reason to do it. Just my opinion.




What about flounder? IMO, this is the most fun way to catch them! I am against useless slaughter of things that can't be consumed, but flounder was the reason I got a bow. But now I understand the sideways looks from other anglers and the stigma attached. Guess I picked up a controversial hobby... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Even here in Louisiana bowfishing has become very controversial. Many of our state wildlife management areas have banned the surface drive motors which are by far the most predominant motors on the specialized bow fishing boats. I have been on several bowfishing charters and totally understand the ban --- these motors absolutely tear up the marsh and the vegetation! I actually went on one last spring that had dual surface drive motors and it was really shocking to see the destruction that boat caused --remember our marsh here is mud based, not sand based as in Florida.

I don't think many people here care about killing the non-gamefish ( gar,etc.) but there is some backlash to wounding reds,drum,sheeps, etc. and the killing of undersized fish.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Man, a double whammy! Controversy over wounding gamefish and the environment! I didn't know those motors existed other than the ones in Asia with v8's attached, "Rambo" style.  

It seems even carrying a bow on the boat might make some instant enemies, just at the sight of it. Hmmmm. I'm torn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShallowMinded86 (Dec 3, 2014)

BullBoxer This is why you have to practice your craft!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wish someone would clean out the Turkey Branch area of Fish River. I hooked a gar over 6’ a few weeks ago and almost dropped a deuce when it came up beside the boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> We have been slowly trimming off the wasted space on here over the last few years as it is.


I have some suggestions....:whistling:


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Stoker1 said:


> Wish someone would clean out the Turkey Branch area of Fish River. I hooked a gar over 6’ a few weeks ago and almost dropped a deuce when it came up beside the boat.




Man, I bet that was a fight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I have some suggestions....:whistling:


Yeah banning your ass.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Yeah banning your ass.


Start with some of my other accounts. If you ask nicely, I'll tell ya which ones they are.:shifty:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Start with some of my other accounts. If you ask nicely, I'll tell ya which ones they are.:shifty:


You do realize all I have to do is push one button and I can find all your accounts. Many have tried, few have succeeded.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Splittine said:


> You do realize all I have to do is push one button and I can find all your accounts. Many have tried, few have succeeded.




Twist: instead of shutting down his accounts when you hit that ban button, you get this:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> You do realize all I have to do is push one button and I can find all your accounts. Many have tried, few have succeeded.


Nah, these are really hidden. I'll give you a freebie. One of my other's is Lim it Out.:yes:


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

qlock said:


> Man, I bet that was a fight!


It was especially on 8 lb and a spinning rod. Don’t know how in the world it kept the hook in as long as it did but it was perfect placement right in the corner of the jaw. We chased it up in the stumps and then back to the edge of the channel thinking it was a stud bull red. 

Once it finally started wearing out, I was able to lift it up off the bottom in 3’ of water and it surfaced right beside us. I screamed like a sissy and my bud literally took the line from Jaws.... ‘we’re gonna need a bigger boat’. (we were on my 14’ skiff and it was a big around as a 5 gallon bucket. 

After that, my interests were over since it wasn’t a bull red.


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Stoker1 said:


> It was especially on 8 lb and a spinning rod. Don’t know how in the world it kept the hook in as long as it did but it was perfect placement right in the corner of the jaw. We chased it up in the stumps and then back to the edge of the channel thinking it was a stud bull red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lmao, great story!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What just happened?
Whyme


----------

